# All dogs go to heaven



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Today our pup's best friend Sisco went to heaven. He is my husbands childhood dog. He was a 15 year old 100 pound lab. Our puppies absolutely loved him. Our boy Argos wanted to be exactly like him and do everything he did. We will miss him and so will our puppies


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.
RIP Sisco


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of your loss of Sisco. Your pups were really lucky to have a positive mentor to help guide them.

Godspeed Sisco.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They are family and we miss them as much as any family member. He looked lie a really sweet guy.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I just love labs and for twenty years have always had a black lab and a golden at the same time. They are my favorite breeds. Sisco was a handsome boy. RIP sweet boy..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss of Sisco.
He was a beautiful boy and a very special one. 
I know he will be missed by you all.

All dogs do go to Heaven, godspeed sweet Sisco.


----------

